# Are the cichlid profiles on this site accurate?



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't mean to disregard anyone's hard work in putting these profiles up, they're great! but when i compare the profiles to articles i find there are quite a few differences in how fish are perceived

for example the profile might say a fish is aggressive in both temp and con specific but then in articles it may say a peaceful or harmonious fish and then when posters say the aggressive fish aren't that bad

what i'm asking is do most of u forum members find the profiles to be accurate or sort of half way

i'm really trying to pick correct fish and fish that are different and that i like for my tank project but fish that will also co exist well and different reports are making it hard to decide

if anyone could help id be very much appreciative


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I find them to be pretty accurate. Everything is relative. A species may be peaceful for a cichlid but aggressive relative to a tetra. Temperament also varies by individual.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fish are individuals and can vary. Stocking a tank is an art more than a science and you will want to be prepared to make changes if necessary.

Are you talking about articles on CF or in the media? I too have noticed that magazine article advice sometimes bears little resemblance to what I have learned here. All I can say is that the CF information and advice has worked for me.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a pretty, so called freightening mix in my 55 gal. tank. What I did was to purchase the fish I thought interesting and colorful. I don't interact with my fish like my dogs or cat. I don't expect any companionship from my fish they are just calming and sometimes fun to watch. Heck I eat fish. So if a mix doesn't work out I simply replace the ones that won't survive. :fish:


----------

